# (IL) NFC AFC Windy City's Mighty Mouse son



## s cassidy (Jun 10, 2012)

Cassidys just good genes MH MNH1. Call name "LEVI". LEVI has accomplished a lot in his first two years. He got his master hunter title at the age of 2 1/2 and qualified and passed the master national in Texas. He is an excellent marker,steady,quiet,runs hard but also has a OFF switch. Levi is black (yellow factored) 82lbs. DOB 9/25/14. Natural or Frozen available. All health clearances: Hips Excellent, elbows normal, eye cerf. CNM and EIC clear. DNA #V826884. Pedigree is available on Hunting Lab Pedigree.com. $1000 fee to approved females. Cassidy Retrievers #217-412-4139.


----------

